# January 2015 a new BIGFOOT??? video!



## Vigilante




----------



## Nutz

White people believe anything.


----------



## Gracie

Looks like a buddy of his in an ape suit for their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## S.J.

Looked like Michelle Obama to me.


----------



## Politico

Matt needs to get his Parkinsons under control. Oh and bahahaha!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Ever wonder why when so few believe in Bigfoot, and so many believe in God that there's more Bigfoot sightings than divine?


----------



## 007

Nutz said:


> White people believe anything.


Racist bigot.


----------



## Nutz

007 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people believe anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Racist bigot.
Click to expand...

White people are funny...you point out their stupidity, then they call you a racist. 

Typical of a canadian Cuban wetback supporting idiot.


----------

